# where to take my wife hunting this saturday



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

So with this weekend coming up and my wife not getting any less pregnant till the end of the season, just wondering where a good place would be to get her a chance to shoot a duck. I've taken her in the past to Utah lake with no avail. 
I was looking at maybe either, fish springs, farmington bay, or BRBR
I've been once to Farmington with not much luck other then coots. 
Any help or advice would be great, we do have a canoe so we would be able get away from the dikes if needs be.
Thanks for any help
Chris York


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe most of the Northern WMA's are fairly slow right now. Farmington Bay has lost lots of birds since last week, the rest pond has been pretty empty and not many swans flying around either. Fish Springs is a long drive on a dirt road. I have been wondering about Utah Lake and if there are more birds there now? I think dkhntrdstn is going to BRBR on Friday, he will probably post a report.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Ut lake sucks a big one right now also.... we need ice or its gonna continue to be slow pretty much everywhere


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

nice signature Shaun
Why don't you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

brettb said:


> nice signature Shaun
> Why don't you tell us how you really feel.


 :roll:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

ended up not making it out this past weekend, could not find the baby sitters we needed, going to try for the next Saturday coming up. Hoping it won't fall through this time.


----------

